# Projects



## BradH (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is a finished flycutter I made early this year...  it is based on a design from Hemmingway.  A similar design is sold commercially.  The cutter holder is the 90° half of a double ended Busybee boring bar.  The boring bar holder is machined from some awful gummy hot rolled round stock that I was happy to find a home for.  The two set screws bored hold the boring bar in position.  A groove and set screw on the back side limit travel.  It can sweep just north of 7".

It is designed with a flat and is held in a 1" end mill holder.  Alternatively, could have been left without the flat and held in a 1" (or whatever size you want) collet.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks fantastic!

How did you get the square hole in the bar? Broach it?


----------



## BradH (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks!  There are a few gaffs in it, but nothing that affects the operation.  It works very well but with shallow depth of cut only.  Reasonable finish.

The tool holding bar is half of a BusyBee 1/4" lathe boring bar.  They are less than $20 I think - 90° holder on one side and 45° on the other.  I used the 90° half.


----------



## Janger (Jul 3, 2015)

Can we see a video of it working?


----------



## Alexander (Jul 4, 2015)

I agree a video would be great. The tricky part is making the video yourself while machining. My next video will hopefully be filmed by someone else. Nice  flycutter I have seen them on eBay in the past. Good idea for re cutting cylinder heads flat.


----------



## BradH (Aug 1, 2015)

OK.  Apparently I can't use .mov or .mpeg4 movies on the site...

However, here is a pre / post shot of hot rolled steel, and a table for my Harold Hall grinding rest project...  all surfaced with this tool.


----------



## BradH (Aug 1, 2015)

Also, using a (poorly designed / ground) trepanning tool...  I cut these discs from light aluminum plate.  The one with holes in it is a jig for repairing a garnish on a motorcycle exhaust.  The jig held some threaded bushings so a friend could TIG them into place.

The numerous grooves were to get the sizing correct for the application...


----------



## Tom O (Aug 1, 2015)

looking good!


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 4, 2015)

BradH said:


> OK.  Apparently I can't use .mov or .mpeg4 movies on the site...
> 
> However, here is a pre / post shot of hot rolled steel, and a table for my Harold Hall grinding rest project...  all surfaced with this tool.
> View attachment 74 View attachment 75 View attachment 76


Looks Fantastic, Looking forward to seeing the grinding rest.

I'll look into the video upload thing, I suspect it's disabled by default to keep the data storage on the server down. I recommend upload to youtube for now while I investigate.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Aug 4, 2015)

Jwest7788 said:


> I'll look into the video upload thing



I found this reply from another forum manager looking to do the same:



			
				EQnobile said:
			
		

> Vicki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like we're stuck using Youtube for the foreseeable future. (I'm open to the above solution, down the road, but not looking feasible at the moment. I'll continue looking into this later today though.)

JW


----------



## BradH (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi JW:

The grinding rest will be a while...  it is a work in continual progress...  but making a few bits here and there as I go.

Thanks RE: the video.  I am not too bothered by it, personally.  As Alexander pointed out it is difficult to do well.  I suspect mine wouldn't be of the highest quality!

Have some other items to show here pretty quick...

B.


----------

